# absoluTTe issue 3



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

is now available for the usual suspects to review...

You know where


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And will be posted tomorrow, 4th March


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

greaTT ;D

If you have some spare copies I could give them to my dealer :


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Just received Issue 3, read most of it and must congratulate everyone invloved in it's production. A very professional quality product. The TTOC has certainly come of age. ColwyvC's article about Big Jon was spot on; I am re-enthused. Well done everybody!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Got mine this morning , looks better in the flesh ,so to speak


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

davidg said:


> Got mine this morning , looks better in the flesh ,so to speak


Me too, excellent  
Thank you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not me, still waiting


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

got mine today


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Great work again guys - received mine this morning  
SBJ


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Got mine today, first glance looks great... striking cover :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Not me, still waiting


Sorry Dani yours went yesterday as I ran out of stamps (and tongue to lick them) for the last few.
Glad they're arriving, bet the postie who emptied the box in Egham and found 360 AbsoluTTes in there was none too chuffed!


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Got mine - Well done


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Great Mag! and the cover is spectacular!!!!!!!  
Thanks for all the hard work guys!
ANT


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Just joined TTOC  
Can I have one to please?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I got my Copy but im sorry but im just not happy!...
ots not big enough    I cant waity to read it and once ive read it about four times i stop and start thinking about the next issue.

Great work guys and a magazine that you should all be proud of, full of info grat pics and brilliant articles.

cant wait for number four!


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Once again a top read from a top quality mag. Thanks for all the efforts.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just remember that it's nothing without the members' contributions.

Keep those ideas coming in.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Quality mag.

Very impressed. Very professional.

Cheers all.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Did we use your sign-on in the mag, Paul?

How will they know it's you? :wink:

Mark


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

enjoyed my copy of the mag too!
Well done again guys


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

do you not need me to go to geneva to take pics for the new issue.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another great read - thanks to all involved - nearly stopped me going out on Saturday morning until my better half hid it from me :wink:

Will have to find it and complete in depth


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got mine today: super read 



kingcutter said:


> do you not need me to go to geneva to take pics for the new issue.


Brilliant idea :idea: Can I go too :?:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I was informed that the mag arrived home, but I won't be there until late next week! This is the second time this happes to me  
What's the new contest about? Came second the last time but I am hoping to have better luck this time! :lol: [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you haven't already seen it, the new competition has been set by BigJon and offers a day's performance Driving course.

It is in England though!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Well, I travel to the UK 4 times a year, so I might be lucky!  But I missed the last annual TTOC meet by a day, since I had to return back home on that Sunday.  
Oh... and I remember leaving UK a couple of days before Vlastan picked up his car with some other TT Forum members! :roll: 
You never know Kell... you never know... My luck could change this time.


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

Has this issue been sent out to all members, as I haven't recieved mine


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

mac73 said:


> Has this issue been sent out to all members, as I haven't recieved mine


mac73,

drop an email to [email protected] with your name and postcode and I'll look into it for you.


----------

